# Sgtsniff's Juice Experiments; The good, the bad, the ugly.



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi all,

Background

I haven'treally been on here on 3 months or so. I started a blog for my failed xmascycle which, if you give a fk, is here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-and-testosterone-information/282918-sgtsniffs-cheeky-little-tbol-xmas-cycle-journal.html ,I'm still alive anyway and no the dog didn't eat me.

I ended up stopping after 3 weeks or so due to testicular pain, inabilityto eat and generally being in a bad mood. Thankfully my missus gave me a goodslap about and managed to man up pretty sharpish.

Current cycle

So I'm backagain with another cycle, I'm actually already half way through my 3rdweek (day18) which consists of the following;

250mg Test E pw

40mg Anavar pre workout only

I have said before that I react well to low doses. I don't need a gram of testor Tren for decent gains fortunately.

In addition to the cycle I'm taking HCG 500iu every 5days and Adex 0.5g every 4 days.

Other stuff

I'm away to Ibiza with the boys on 18th June, I was already in pretty good shape to be fair prior to starting so decided to have an experiment with the remaining compounds I'm yet to try before I go. My only constant will be test that will be dosed at 250mg per week.

I'm about torun out of anavar, and rather than sticking with it in a traditional cycle I'mmoving onto something else. I have some BALTIC pharma tren hex which needs tobe used so as of Thursday I'll be pinning 2 vials of 75mg each for the next 3 weeks.

I'll updatewith photos and general chat as always every other day or so.

Will post sometonight after hitting shoulders.

Cheers all.


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

Good luck, my next cycle low dose test tren and tbol, ill keep an eye on this, always a good read, just dont get eaten by the dog lol


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

sgtsniff said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Background
> 
> ...


Seen some of your previous posts so im in on this.

Also what was wrong with your leg?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

in for this, your last (well prior) log was great.

I've now stripped back to lower does on my current cycle and just as happy with the gains #250crew

i'll definitely be following


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Ljb said:


> Seen some of your previous posts so im in on this.
> 
> Also what was wrong with your leg?


Years of football mashing my cartilage. I had 60% of it removed from my right knee.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Apologies for the awful lighting etc. but this is me on day 18 about 45 mins or so after hitting shoulders but looking like I've never lifted in my life!

I'm 5'11 and 84 kg (just over 13 stone).

[IMG alt="post-65861-143615077084_thumb.jpg" data-fileid="108255"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_04_2015/post-65861-143615077084_thumb.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

in for this mate. best of luck!


----------



## darren.1987 (Jan 2, 2013)

Same height and weight as me.. will be following your progress mate.

what var are you using?

Good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

darren.1987 said:


> Same height and weight as me.. will be following your progress mate.
> 
> what var are you using?
> 
> Good luck :thumbup1:


Wildcat mate. I have one workouts worth left I think. I'll pin the Baltic tren from tomorrow.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Day 21

Just got out of bed. Pinned my first 2ml of Baltic Parabolan, seems like good quality gear, no pip or anything.

Yesterday's diet consisted of the following;

A double steakhouse burger (no fries) at 10:00

A peice of pepperoni pizza at 13:00

Sweet and sour chicken, boiled rice and some salt and pepper chips

50g of protein shake.

Not good I know but at least I made to the gym despite being hungover from the night before.

Will hit legs today (high volume very light weight) after I've had my hair cut and taken to bear out.

I'll update then...


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Day 21

Just hit legs as follows;

Cross trainer 5min warm up

Leg extensions pyramid set working upto 100kg for 4 reps and back down for a total of about 10 sets

Leg press pyramid sets up to 140kg for 3 reps of around 6 sets.

Squats with Olympic bar 4 sets 70kg 10 reps down to 4 on the last set.

Squats holding a 25kg plate 3 sets of 15 reps

Interval training on the bike 30 seconds wading through treacle 30 seconds no resistance for 10 minutes.

I've just got in and still feel a bit sick. Knee isn't too sore which is a bonus.

Diet has been good today too, aiming for about 2300 cals with 200g of protein.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Day 22

Happy Easter.

Didn't bother with an Easter egg. I had this instead 

I went to the gym before and worked on my forearms, abs and calves. The workout was good and I'm starting to get some crazy good pumps. Other than my breakfast I've eaten well today, again going for approx 2300 cals with 200g protein.

I had some ****ed up dreams last night, I struggled to get back to sleep after waking up at 5. I don't feel too tired though and fancy going out later, don't think I'll drink though.

Anyway after saying in not too tired I might get my head down for an hour, boring myself to death watching the latest transformers film...zzzzzz


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

In. I'm assuming you're cutting?


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Yes said:


> In. I'm assuming you're cutting?


Yes mate.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

In mate, followed last years journal although didn't comment much.

That's expensive stuff your running, how many amps per week you gonna be using? I know you know your stuff and get great results from low doses @sgtsniff

Sure you'll smash it mate you do every cycle


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Day 25

*Tren Hex day 5*

I hit back yesterday then legs again last night, workout as follows (I wasn't training at my gym so I'm not sure about how the machines are weighted...as there are no numbers on them;

Warm-up on the cross trainer, medium resistance for 5 minutes

*Leg press *pyramids up to max weight for 12 reps...I was on the same machine last week and didn't even max it out. Never mind 12 reps? I totaled about 12 sets on here.

*Leg extensions* pyramid sets up to max weight for 4 reps then back down for a total of around 12 sets again.

*Squats* Holding a 25 kg plate for 20 reps, Holding a 30kg dumbbell for 20 reps, holding a 40 kg dumbbell for 15 reps twice.

*Smith machine squats* 50kg 3 sets of 8 - maybe its the position it forces you into but this really hurts my knee.

*Intervals on the bike* 10 minutes of 30 seconds high resistance followed by 30 seconds little resistance, my legs were burning by now and by the time I finished I was close to throwing up.

The quad pump was insane and my strength is well up from last week, I'm not sure much of that is attributable to the tren as its only been a few days. It has affected my sleep though, I seem to get to sleep ok but I toss and turn through the night and wake up every couple of hours...for the third night in a row. I'm not struggling with sweating so much yet, although I did a fair bit in the gym yesterday, my cardio seems fine and my strength is certainly up. I'm looking forward to shoulders and chest this week to see if my lifts have improved.

My diet was good yesterday but I totaled around 2500 cals with 190g protein. I'm working away from home at the minute so eating well is really expensive which is a pain, Bernard Matthews turkey chunks have become my staple protein fix.

Here is a quick shot of me before the gym, day 25 of being on cycle, day 5 of tren and day 14 or so of cutting. I'll start cutting my mush out as I'm sure the slightly depressed looks aren't helping anyone..


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> In mate, followed last years journal although didn't comment much.
> 
> That's expensive stuff your running, how many amps per week you gonna be using? I know you know your stuff and get great results from low doses @sgtsniff
> 
> Sure you'll smash it mate you do every cycle


Cheers mate!...with the exception of the last cycle which I bailed on.

I'm lucky, some of my mates train just as hard and eat well, take even more gear and don't get great results.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sgtsniff said:


> Cheers mate!...with the exception of the last cycle which I bailed on.
> 
> I'm lucky, some of my mates train just as hard and eat well, take even more gear and don't get great results.


Yeah lol. I started following that as well didn't last long but obvi had good reason

how many amps a week you planning on using?

Get er this moved to journals l. Your In the wrong section so people will miss it a lot unless they are online when you post


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Yeah lol. I started following that as well didn't last long but obvi had good reason
> 
> how many amps a week you planning on using?
> 
> Get er this moved to journals l. Your In the wrong section so people will miss it a lot unless they are online when you post


How do I move it?

I have 10ml so I was planning on 2 or 3 per week. I'll see how I feel (sides wise) after a couple weeks and make a decision. It's already disturbing my sleep a little albeit not majorly.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sgtsniff said:


> How do I move it?
> 
> I have 10ml so I was planning on 2 or 3 per week. I'll see how I feel (sides wise) after a couple weeks and make a decision. It's already disturbing my sleep a little albeit not majorly.


Parabolan has always interested me it's just the price that puts me off, they're only 75mg per amp and dunno what a good dose would be. Guessing it would be a very expensive cycle.

I've just started my first tren a cycle so will see how that goes

Ask one of the mod team @Mingster @Hera @Lorian. Move this to the journal section for him please


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Are you not planning on running the Hex for longer? 3 weeks seems a slight waste.

Is 150mg a week supposed to be a sufficient dose?

Basstard expensive so it is.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Are you not planning on running the Hex for longer? 3 weeks seems a slight waste.
> 
> Is 150mg a week supposed to be a sufficient dose?
> 
> Basstard expensive so it is.


I'm not sure mate it depends on the sides and results I guess. I want to try some other compounds as the whole point in my cycle is to try them alone to see how I react to them, I'm not looking to get massive, I could probably reach my goals staying on 250mg pw test only.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

sgtsniff said:


> I'm not sure mate it depends on the sides and results I guess. I want to try some other compounds as the whole point in my cycle is to try things alone to see how I react to them.


Ok right ok.

I've not seen many of your previous posts other than this log, is this your first time on tren?

Do you intend to try other compounds for equally short periods?


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Ok right ok.
> 
> I've not seen many of your previous posts other than this log, is this your first time on tren?
> 
> Do you intend to try other compounds for equally short periods?


3 or 4 weeks each mate probably, I'll likely change my mind if there is something I love / don't rate.

Second time on Tren, the last time I got nothing from it (I assume it was a bad batch) despite being from a reputable lab which Is why I went for para this time. I'm contemplating going with 3 vials next week (have 10ml to use....initially).


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Abc987 said:


> Parabolan has always interested me it's just the price that puts me off, they're only 75mg per amp and dunno what a good dose would be. Guessing it would be a very expensive cycle.
> 
> I've just started my first tren a cycle so will see how that goes
> 
> Ask one of the mod team @Mingster @Hera @Lorian. Move this to the journal section for him please


Moved.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

In.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Innnnnnnn, look forward to seeing how the baltic tren plays out. Good luck sniff!


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

marcusmaximus said:


> Innnnnnnn, look forward to seeing how the baltic tren plays out. Good luck sniff!


Cheers buddy!


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Good luck man, will keep an eye out on your progress. So you're doing 2mL e5d of tren hex?


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Nara said:


> Good luck man, will keep an eye out on your progress. So you're doing 2mL e5d of tren hex?


the plan was 2ml pw. I've decided from next week I'll shoot 3ml split Friday / Tuesday.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Day 26

*Tren Hex day 6*

No training last night, I had to study (dissertation due in end of this month). To make matters worse I saw a friend from work and went for a quick pint followed by a chicken kebab pretty late on so I went about 500 cals over my 2300 target... I'm looking to recoup those today which will be difficult because I'm hungry ALL THE TIME.

My sleep is awful at the minute, I toss and turn all night and have weird vivid dreams. I'm tired all the time as a result, it probably doesn't help that the south west (where I'm staying during the week) is having such warm nights. I can still function and I haven't lost my sense of humour, I'm still in a good mood despite the lethargy.

I'll be training shoulders tonight which I'm looking forward to, one of my better body parts but also one of the weakest in terms of strength. After my leg session on Tuesday I'm hoping to see an improvement in strength there.

Anyway today will be mostly protein and very few carbs and fats so although I'm in a good mood now I probably won't be later.

Cheers all.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Day 26 II

Nah, strength wasn't that impressive. I was throwing an American football around on the weekend and could still feel the soreness in my throwing arm. I'll post my workout tomorrow, high volume moderate weight.

Dinner: 

Took a couple progress pics:


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Day 27

*Yesterday's shoulder day:*

*Dumbell press *pyramid starting at 18 kg working up in 2kg increments to 30kg 3 rep max, every set to failure. 1 minute rest and back down the weight in a drop set totaling 15 sets

*Shoulder press machine *pyramid working up to a 3 rep max, every set to failure. 1 minute rest and back down the weight in a drop set with 10 seconds between each set of around 15 sets.

*Lateral raises *with a 10kg plate, drop set with a 5kg plate. 4 sets to failure at both weights (many reps)

Pump was getting slightly painful at this point...

*Rear delt flies machine*, pyramid set up to 3 rep max totaling about 12 sets

*Cable lateral raises* 4 sets of 10 reps(ish)

*Shrugs *with 40 kg dumbells 4 sets to failure (approx. 15 reps)

*Ab wheel* 10 sets to failure

*20kg plate front raises *4 sets of 10-15 reps (to failure each set)


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sgtsniff said:


> Day 26 II
> 
> Nah, strength wasn't that impressive. I was throwing an American football around on the weekend and could still feel the soreness in my throwing arm. I'll post my workout tomorrow, high volume moderate weight.
> 
> ...


Working away must be a pain in the ass when your trying to diet, so easy to just get a takeaway and eat shvt.

Looking good though mate keep it up

Do you go home weekends?


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Working away must be a pain in the ass when your trying to diet, so easy to just get a takeaway and eat shvt.
> 
> Looking good though mate keep it up
> 
> Do you go home weekends?


Yeah heading back home today mate.

I don't think it's any more difficult to diet when I'm away but it is expensive. I usually buy my meat from aldi or the butchers in bulk and cook it myself. I can't do that when im on the road so I have to buy pre packed meat which is expensive and , usually, really salty.

Couple or three more weeks and I'll be looking pretty smart I think.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sgtsniff said:


> Yeah heading back home today mate.
> 
> I don't think it's any more difficult to diet when I'm away but it is expensive. I usually buy my meat from aldi or the butchers in bulk and cook it myself. I can't do that when im on the road so I have to buy pre packed meat which is expensive and , usually, really salty.
> 
> Couple or three more weeks and I'll be looking pretty smart I think.


You look good already mate. Few weeks you'll be ripped to fvck lol

What do you do for a job, building game I'm guessing?


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> You look good already mate. Few weeks you'll be ripped to fvck lol
> 
> What do you do for a job, building game I'm guessing?


That's the goal mate, about 8 or 9% bf, nothing too extreme.

Yes mate.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Day 28

*Tren hex day 8*

Strength was up yesterday workout as follows:

Incline bench smith machine starting at 50 kg working up to 90 kg for 10 reps then back down again for a total of 10 sets

Flat smith machine starting at 50 kg working up to 100kg for 5 reps and back down again for a total of 10 sets

Incline dumbbell press 36kg to failure 4 sets

Flat dumbbell press 36 kg 3 sets to failure and 1 set 26kg

Cable flies working up the weight to a 5 rep max for 6 sets

Fly machine 4 sets to failure medium / heavy weight (think it was around 90kg on the machine)

chest dips (knees up, bent over) press up super sets both to failure for 6 sets

Chest press machine low weight 20 reps 3 sets (for the pump)

The workout was good, i had lots of energy and could have gone on for a while longer if i didn't have to drive up to Sale last night.

I had a strange pain in my lower back (in the kidney region) all yesterday, it was giving me jip as i was driving home but thankfully today it's gone. I slept better last night, perhaps the hotel was too hot or i just couldn't get comfortable this week...nothing beats your own bed.

I pinned another 2 vials of para and think i'll pin a third on Wednesday. Not sure if i mentioned this but i'm taking accutane 15mg eod which works wonders for me, i've had to drop it down to mon/wen/fri because I'm starting to get patches of rhino skin and find myself spending a fortune on nivea moisturiser so i don't look like i have the early symptoms of leprosy.

I'm in a good mood generally, but finding my patience is tried much more easily. I went to watch a band last night and was close to giving some old p1ss heads a telling off because they almost knocked me out with their waving arms dancing about like simpletons but i bit my tongue and laughed it off. It wasn't funny though.

My diet has been good, i even stopped off at macdonalds last night with the missus and resisted the temptation. I guilt tripped her about it this morning too, she's off to Dubai in 3 weeks and could do with shifting a bit of timber herself haha. I'm noticed that i'm definitely much harder and fuller, my abs are like bricks, albeit with a nice layer of flab over the top for the time being.

I hit forearms / abs / calves at the gym, again high volume moderate weight for about an hour, then took the pup out for an hours trek, time to hit the books and get an assignment finished off before the national comes on.

I've had a go on Soll (because of the beer) and put 5er each way. I don't even really know what that means, i haven't the foggiest about gambling.

I posted (last night) a picture of Trinity Pharma Anavar (search for it there is a picture) anyone used the stuff? My mate picked it up cheap. The packaging looks terrible....not that it matters, it just looks dodgy.

Anyway enjoy your weekend all. Tomorrow will be legs again.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice in depth post


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sgtsniff said:


> Day 28
> 
> *Tren hex day 8*
> 
> ...


Ive been thinking of adding accutane, 15mg eod seems a very low dose.

I've just started mt2 and I like a night on the pvss every now and then so have always put off using it.

I started a thread the other day about mt2 and tane and the people that responded said the 2 together will be ok but I'm not so sure, especially with booze in there as well


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Ive been thinking of adding accutane, 15mg eod seems a very low dose.
> 
> I've just started mt2 and I like a night on the pvss every now and then so have always put off using it.
> 
> I started a thread the other day about mt2 and tane and the people that responded said the 2 together will be ok but I'm not so sure, especially with booze in there as well


Accutane is strong mate. Thats all i need to keep acne at bay. I get it real bad too.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sgtsniff said:


> Accutane is strong mate. Thats all i need to keep acne at bay. I get it real bad too.


Mine has been different this cycle. I seem to have loads of little spots under the skin. Last time I just got a few really big white heads. I've been using cream but it's really dried my skin out to the point where it was flaking.

Gutted they stopped making quiniderm. That worked a treat last cycle


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

sgtsniff said:


> Accutane is strong mate. Thats all i need to keep acne at bay. I get it real bad too.


How's the negative sides? Nice workout sniff!


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

marcusmaximus said:


> How's the negative sides? Nice workout sniff!


Cheers mate. About 2 weeks after I start I get some pretty weird spells of feeling down / worry. It subsides pretty quickly though, other than that I get really dry skin which is easily sorted with moisturiser.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Day 29

*Tren Hex Day 9*

Things are starting to change now. I weighed myself on the scales at the gym ...and yes i am a massive bears fan.

I've dropped my test dose down from 250mg per week to 125mg. I was considering upping my tren dose from 2 amps (150mg) to 3 (225mg) but not sure if i'll bother. I'm really impressed with how things are going and don't feel the need to change things today. I'm sleeping well, in a good mood and terrorising my missus...all is good, why change?

I smashed about 3700 calories yesterday, i took a break from studying to go to my half sisters 50th so there were lots of sausage rolls , curry, pork pies etc. to munch on. No biggie though i'm cleaning things up today and so far i have eaten:

A bowl of crunchy nut clusters

200g of 0% fat greek yoghurt (pre-workout)

2 rather fat chicken breasts

2 bags of salted popcorn (approx 100cals total)

a packet of 3 belvita biscuits with a small amount of peanut butter (sunset no added sugar)

about 4 cups of black coffee (the staple fuel when writing assignments)

My missus, bless her, made a huge amount of lean mince chilli last night so i'll be having that for dinner maybe in a wrap (a burrito) or maybe with some basmati rice and some salad. I haven't used myfitness pal today so after i've finished writing this i'll put it all in and make sure i don't go far over my 2300 cal limit.

I hit legs agin today. I've got so much energy in the gym but i sweat A LOT. Not sure if thats mostly down to the pre-workout or the tren, likely both...

Nothing new or exciting with the workout which consisted of the usual high volume moderate / low weight thing i usually do:

*5 mins warmup moderate intensity on the cross trainer* (literally couldn't do legs without a warm up any more)

*Leg extensions* working up the weight, eventually max it out but can still rack out 10-12 reps. I'm not kidding i probably did about 20 sets to failure.

*Leg press* - This hurts my knee (the machine at my home gym is different to the one i've been using while i'm away with work. The plate extends out and your body remains static whereas the other was vice versa and didn't tend to trouble my knee so much. I worked my way up from around 60kg for 25 reps to a 3 rep max somewhere around 120kg then back down the weight again. I smashed the sets and probably did about 15 in total. i concentrated on slow negatives here as i felt the burn better and did;t get quite so out of breathe.

*Squats* holding a 25kg plate (YES 25kg) for 20 reps a go for three sets then a final set to failure but only managed 12 or so. I had't had much break between sets so i had to sit down for 5 mins or so after this as thought i was going to throw up.

*Rolling hills on the bike for 10 minutes* this is a killer and gives me a great pump - i set it as hard as i can bare it alternates between high and low resistance.

*Walking lunges* i hold a 20kg kettle bell in each hand and walk about 10 paces for 4 sets.

I'd been in the gym for about an hour at this point so decided to head home, shame really because despite nearly throwing up after the squats, i felt good and could have done more. Again, after a quick shower i took the dog for a trek around sunny Manchester to his favourite park which is decent cardio. My legs are looking loads better my right quad had practically withered away at one point late last year. I'll post some pics this coming week, they are still my weakest body part by some way.

As you are all probably aware it's derby day. The city goes nuts, i'm going to stay away from the pi55 heads and watch it at home with the dog with some coffee.

Enjoy the rest of your weekend all.


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

Looking good there mate, Im running test and tren E just started 250 test 100 tren each week with 60mg tbol ed, just waiting for the oils to kick in in a few weeks, will prob end up running 200 tren 250 test, going to see what gains i can get without higher dose


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Looking good and love the results on the minimal amount of gear mate. Proves you dont need bucket loads to get what you want!! good job so far


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

This fella inspired me to cut down on gear. I'm only on 250 test and 300 mast and very happy.

Might put tren a in later at 150 a week


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Cheers lads. The key is to be consistent with diet and training and decent quality gear I reckon.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Day 30

*Tren Hex Day 10*

I thought I'd write a typical days food. I stick to the same things Monday to Friday (whilst I'm away) which are pretty much the following:

Breakfast

3 rashers Bacon, scrambled eggs, 1 piece of toast

200g 0% fat Greek yogurt

Small orange juice

Meal 2

A beastly 200g of turkey breast on a wholemeal wrap with 1/2 tablespoon of light mayo and as much salad as I can fit on it.

200g 0% fat free Greek yogurt

milky bar 25g

Metcalfe's skinny popcorn (50 cals worth)

Meal 3

Pre-packaged meat of some kind, 200g of reformed chicken or honey roast ham - whatever is on offer with more salad

More yogurt

Metcalfe's skinny popcorn (50 cals worth)

Meal 4

Some kind of low calorie ready meal (from Sainsbury's healthy range) Today I have pulled pork and sweet potato mash which is 300 calories.

Meal 5 - Usually post workout

More meat - approx. 150g (Lean chicken / turkey or whatever is cheap)

Some fruit - couple of bananas or some grapes - again whatever is on offer.

Meal 6

Protein shake before bed - I always shoot for 200g of protein so whatever I am lacking during the day I make up for here.

Saturday and Sunday I eat whatever I want but stay under 3500 cals. I'd go even lower if I had the willpower.

I didn't train last night (didn't get out of work till late and then had to study) but I've found myself a cracking gym in a town called Melksham in Wiltshire. I'll hopefully make it there tonight - depends on how late I have to work. I could do with a couple of days off to be fair, cant remember my last 2 days off in a row.

I don't seem to be suffering any sides from the tren. I slept like a baby last night, struggled to get out of bed actually. Perhaps it's because I'm on such a low dose - I'm taking dostinex (cabergoline) 0.5g twice per week too, not sure if I mentioned that before. Can't remember the last time I took any adex - I've dropped my test dose to 125mg per week so perhaps I won't need it? I'll see how I get on.

One thing I have noticed is that my body hair - chest / arms / face and head are growing at an insane rate. I'm one of the least hairy people you could meet but I'm starting to go a bit wolf like....easily sorted though.

I took some photo's last night but it's probably best if I upload less often so its easier to spot any changes.

Right back to work, enjoy what's left of the day folks. The weather is amazing in the south west.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Day 32

*Tren Hex day 12*

I can't stop sweating in the gym, I'm literally dripping. I'm fine in the day and at night but in the gym....Christ.

I've been using a great gym in Melksham in Wiltshire, apologies to the regulars who have had to put with looking at my sweaty mush this week.

It will be my last pin of tren this week. I know I said I was going to experiment with some different compounds but for the next 4 weeks (at least) I'll be running Primo (400mg pw) :thumb: which I ran last year and loved.

I'll write a nice little review of the tren when I finish next Friday. I have to say that so far, even at my low dose it has been fantastic (minus the sweating). I haven't suffered any of the typical bad sides, albeit I've only been running it 2 weeks and running at a sensible dose. I'll write more about it next week anyway.

I trained back on Tuesday, my strength was well up. It was my first day in a new gym so I thought they must have the weights labeled wrong. Insane pump, I had to stop for a break after 40 mins or so because the lower back pump was getting a bit much but thankfully it subsided and, maybe its the lighting in there, I looked not too dissimilar to my avi in my slightly **** looking Gold's Gym tank.

I trained legs again yesterday. I'm really starting to notice some improvement in my quads but unfortunately my left knee is starting to grind, much like my right knee did before it went. The worst thing for it is squats or the hack squat machine, even the bike is starting to become uncomfortable, I'll have to get myself back to my GP over the next couple of weeks.

My diet has been good. I even managed to fit a pint in yesterday after the gym, washing down two packets of ham.

I'm in a great mood at the mo, perhaps it's a mixture of the weather and Uni coming to a close. (Dissertation due in on 27th then one exam left! :beer: ), thought my sex drive might drop after reducing my test dose but it's just the same, that said I only dropped it a week ago. I'll continue running 125mg for the duration.

Anyway looking forward to the gym tonight and to the next couple of months.

9 weeks today until Ibiza.

Laters


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

sgtsniff said:


> Day 32
> 
> *Tren Hex day 12*
> 
> ...


When I get back k from holiday I think I'll try ace a 150 a week for 4 weeks and see how I get on.

I'm using mast e and test e so it should compliment well


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> This fella inspired me to cut down on gear. I'm only on 250 test and 300 mast and very happy.
> 
> Might put tren a in later at 150 a week


x2 on the inspiration ... i also want to add in some tren A at 150mg now before my holiday in June.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

H_JM_S said:


> x2 on the inspiration ... i also want to add in some tren A at 150mg now before my holiday in June.


I'll start the a new log next week and track my progress. Stay tuned


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Keep up the good work mate.

I am so tempted to throw primo into the mix as well since you said you loved it.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> Keep up the good work mate.
> 
> I am so tempted to throw primo into the mix as well since you said you loved it.


Ta mate. Yeah It's great stuff, no sides at all and I looked great, didn't give me huge gains just gave me a really smooth look without being too vascular. I'm not even that low bodyfat at the min and I've got some horrible vascularity coming through on my delts from the tren which is part of the reason I'm switching. Anavar is another fave of mine but , again, the vascularity can get pretty severe at low BF.


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

sgtsniff said:


> Ta mate. Yeah It's great stuff, no sides at all and I looked great, didn't give me huge gains just gave me a really smooth look without being too vascular. I'm not even that low bodyfat at the min and I've got some horrible vascularity coming through on my delts from the tren which is part of the reason I'm switching. Anavar is another fave of mine but , again, the vascularity can get pretty severe at low BF.


When was avi taken? In a non gay way thats my aim, got a bit to go but you look awesome there mate, keep up the good work


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

ollie321 said:


> When was avi taken? In a non gay way thats my aim, got a bit to go but you look awesome there mate, keep up the good work


Summer 13 mate. I'm probably bigger now, it's a clever angle / good lighting and cutting part of my head out that makes me look so big haha...and it's my goal too for this year!


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Good luck with your goals mate, interesting following a journal with someone who follows such a low dosage compared to the norm, looking forward to seeing your results :thumbup1:


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Quick update...

Something that I noticed last week, not sure if it was diet related or gear related but it's been the same both Thursday now.

I've been pinning the para once a week (on a Friday), the pump I get over the weekend and Monday / Tuesday is insane... for some reason the Wednesday and Thursday workouts aren't as impressive. That could be because Monday - Friday are my lower cal / lower carb days. Or it could be the gear? I'm not sure...

Maybe I'd be better pinning twice a week.

I didn't look as good yesterday as earlier in the week that's for sure. I'll pin my last lot tomorrow and start the primo mid next week :thumb:


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

It's definitely gear related. Hit chest last night and then arms today, the pumps were great again despite being in a calorie deficit. Parabolan needs to be pinned twice weekly IMO.

I pinned 250mg test and 75mg parabolan last night and have just pinned 200mg of primo.

Little picture update of my progress, still a way to go but looking good so far.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

marcusmaximus said:


> Looking good and love the results on the minimal amount of gear mate. Proves you dont need bucket loads to get what you want!! good job so far


Cheers buddy!


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Trained legs again today and they are still way behind...I've trained calves almost every day too. At least my left one is visible which is a start.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Back shot from Saturday


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Day 37

*Tren Hex Day 17*

*Primo Day 3*

I'm struggling to sleep at the minute and the night sweats are pretty grim, thankfully I've stopped taking tren so this should subside over the next couple of days.

I managed to control the food on the weekend so didn't go too crazy (I ate approx. 3200 cals on Sat and 3500 on Sunday), I was back around 2200 yesterday and will be the same until Friday. I didn't train last night but hit Chest Friday, Arms on Saturday and Legs on Sunday. I'm not too far away from where I want to be bf wise now. I'm around 10-12% I'd say, at the end of next week (Friday 1st) I'll be where I want to be (hopefully). I should make the effort to get my bodyfat checked (calipers) I'll increase my cals to around 2800 for the next few weeks and just maintain my bf and maybe try to look to add a little mass. Despite being on a deficit I've definitely grown, my quads in particular look much better.

If I find time I'll train back tonight. Struggling again this week though with studying but it's not a big deal if I can't make it so long as I keep my calories reigned in.

Laters.


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

Whats the half life on parabolin?


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

ollie321 said:


> Whats the half life on parabolin?


I couldn't get a definitive answer, I checked all over the web and found anything from 3-10 days. I needs to be pinned at least twice per week IMO.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

sgtsniff said:


> I couldn't get a definitive answer, I checked all over the web and found anything from 3-10 days. I needs to be pinned at least twice per week IMO.


There seems to be a lot of debate and confusion on the topic


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

Ive just read 5-7 days @sgtsniff what dose were you running?


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Low at 150mg per week. First 3 or 4 days the pumps are insane then the 5th 6th and 7th they really drop off.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> There seems to be a lot of debate and confusion on the topic


There is. I'll settle it for everyone now; pin it minimum twice per week.


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

On tren and test E, was thinking of adding it in at 75mg twice a week, if it kicks my ass itl be out system pretty quick, running 150mg tren enth at the mo, should kick in soon


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

ollie321 said:


> On tren and test E, was thinking of adding it in at 75mg twice a week, if it kicks my ass itl be out system pretty quick, running 150mg tren enth at the mo, should kick in soon


Don't think it will kick your ass at that dose mate. I wouldn't bother if you're already running Tren E.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Day 41

*Primo day 7*

Hi all. I haven't updated for a few days. I took a few days leave to finish my studies...which i'm doing now high as a kite on coffee.

So here is my then review:

*Parabolan Review (Tren Hex)*

I used Baltic Tren Hex (as i'm sure those reading this already know). The packaging was classy and the vials snapped really easily, no worries about sucking shards of glass into the barrel before pinning thank god. The oil was easy to draw and pin and i can't remember getting any post injection pain at all, maybe a slight ache once the next morning but really minimal.

The first two weeks the results were really quick, i was throwing weights around and had quite a dry and very vascular look while training. I'm quite low body fat anyway, i'm probably sub 10% now...(TBC) so through my delts and forearms ,particularly, i was looking freakish. Unfortunately i'm not the type to start taking pictures of myself in the gym, i know i should...to document all this so will start doing. Notice i am using the past tense here because since stopping the para and moving onto primo the vascularity has faded dramatically :thumb: ....which for those of you who have read my other blogs you'll know i dispise. I was pinning the para once per week and by the 5th day the pumps had virtually gone, maybe if i increased my test dosage it would have been less noticeable as i was / am only running 125mg Test E per week. It (Parabolan) really does need to be pinned twice per week IMO. In summary it helped me lean up, put on some size , gave great pumps and vascularity in as little as three weeks.

Into the third week i noticed a few negatives sides. My sleep was kinda fcked, i would wake up multiple times during the night, often sweating pretty bad to the point where i had to put a towel down (VILE). Something else of concern was it appeared to start making my hair curly... I'm not even sh1tting you, i started to get partings in random places on my bonce where the new hair coming through (which was growing at a ridiculous rate) was wavy and would only sit one way no matter how much i wet it, put product on it etc..it had a mind of it's own. I did't really notice any shedding as such though but have noticed that, particularly around my hair line, the hairs appear thinner and a bit whispey. I think if this was ran for extended periods it would SPANK your hair, so If you are concerned about your hair i would't bother with Tren AT ALL . Also my moods would fluctuate randomly, i started getting some bouts of random anxiety which is completely alien to me. I'd be sat watching TV then just get the butterflies for no reason at all, very odd...and it's stopped since i quit the tren so i can only assume that it was partly to blame. (Throughout taking the trend i was running Caber at 0.5mg twice per week)

I think Tren is a drug which should be used by people who compete, if you want to look like a bodybuilder then fine, take tit. For the rest of us, the vanity crew, i'd stay away. I won't run it again. I was impressed with the quality of the gear though so have moved over from taking Neuro Pharma Test E (which was giving me some jip with injection pain) to baltic test E. I'll let you know how i get on with that.

*Primo Update*

I love this stuff. I'm pinning 200mg Tuesday / Friday (400mg) total. It's too early to expect anything from it, its a much slower burner than parabolan but the results, I'm convinced, will be wicked. I hit chest yesterday and did;t get much of a pump considering i'm on gear, another week or so and i'm sure that will change. My mood and sleep has improved massively from a couple weeks back and i'm enjoying life again. Can't wait to see who this pans out. I still have 8 weeks to go until i get to Ibiza and am already in single digit body fat (i think)...i can take it easy and enjoy myself with a few treats here and there through the week now! :innocent:

Here's me yesterday


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sgtsniff said:


> Day 41
> 
> *Primo day 7*
> 
> ...


So many people say primo ain't worth the money for the gains you get

Then there's a few that absolutely love the stuff. Think I'm gonna have to try it for myself in the future, it's just getting good primo at a half decent price.

What lab you using, Baltic also?


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> So many people say primo ain't worth the money for the gains you get
> 
> Then there's a few that absolutely love the stuff. Think I'm gonna have to try it for myself in the future, it's just getting good primo at a half decent price.
> 
> What lab you using, Baltic also?


Alpha but i'm sure Baltic is good. Primo won't give you huge gains, it gives you an aesthetic, smooth look.

The people who don't rate it are probably the hardcore lifters who want that grainy, dry, vascular and freakish physique. Not so for me, i train to be pretty.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sgtsniff said:


> Alpha but i'm sure Baltic is good. Primo won't give you huge gains, it gives you an aesthetic, smooth look.
> 
> The people who don't rate it are probably the hardcore lifters who want that grainy, dry, vascular and freakish physique. Not so for me, i train to be pretty.


Haha I'm in it for vanity too. Your in great shape mate and obvi maintain well when you come off

I know @Dead lee is a primo fan and he's in great condition also.

One for the future me thinks. How long does it need to be run for?


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Haha I'm in it for vanity too. Your in great shape mate and obvi maintain well when you come off
> 
> I know @Dead lee is a primo fan and he's in great condition also.
> 
> One for the future me thinks. How long does it need to be run for?


I have only ran it once before (think it was around 8 weeks), i will be running for the same time again.

Cheers mate appreciate it.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Abc987 said:


> Haha I'm in it for vanity too. Your in great shape mate and obvi maintain well when you come off
> 
> I know @Dead lee is a primo fan and he's in great condition also.
> 
> One for the future me thinks. How long does it need to be run for?


I love primo mate i ran 10 weeks last time , it will be in every cycle from now on.. it builds slow but quality muscle with next to no sides even at high 1g doses.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> I love primo mate i ran 10 weeks last time , it will be in every cycle from now on.. it builds slow but quality muscle with next to no sides even at high 1g doses.


Wow that would be a bloody expensive cycle.

What labs do primo? I know Baltic do and hacks did but that's it


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Abc987 said:


> Wow that would be a bloody expensive cycle.
> 
> What labs do primo? I know Baltic do and hacks did but that's it


Unfortunately it's expensive, baltic do and alpha , if i was going to use uk UGL i would go with sphinx at the moment.

I bought a load more alpha to see another cycle or two when it came back about but im trying out the month on month off next long ester loading.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Day 43

*Primo Day 10*

this picture is after hitting arms on Saturday



this one is after hitting core and cardio on Sunday


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Day 46

*Primo Day 13*

I trained legs again last night, blasted them for an hour or so.

My workout was like this:

5 minutes high resistance on the bike

Hack squats pyramid set up to 5 reps then back down again (high volume not sure of the weight) - kills my knees, similar to squatting with a smith machine.

Incline Leg press pyramid set up to a 3 rep max then back down the weight (high volume must have done about 15 sets)

Leg extensions pyramid up to 3 rep max high volume

Calf raise machine 12 sets to failure (they have two different machines so I split it between them both)

5 minutes on the bike high resistance

My left knee is getting pretty sore and clunky now, I really need to get to my GP, it makes all manor of strange noises and squelches even when I'm on the bike. My right one (funnily enough) is alright...ish

My diet is still decent during the week. I met a friend on Wed night and ended up having a couple of pints and went about 400 cals over so yesterday I made up for it by surviving on 1900 calories most of which was protein so I feel pretty tired today. I have an exam Tuesday so will be spending the most part revising which makes dieting difficult because I'm always munching. 

I'll hit chest tonight, arms Saturday then legs again on Sunday probably.

I'm not as vascular as when I was taking the tren and I don't feel as big either but I'm sleeping loads better. It's still early days for the primo though really, will put some progress pictures on over the weekend. I've missed a shot of HCG, I swear I mixed it to the ml and when I got to my last .2ml of 1000iu it had evaporated and there was less than .1ml in the vial?? Odd. My nuts have suffered, but I'll blast some HCG tonight, think I'll mix it, store it in the barrel then keep it in the freezer this time.

Have a good weekend whoever is reading.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

*Primo Day 14*

*
*

A couple of shots after training chest last night





and one taken cold this morning looking skinny and depleted....time for a re-feed.


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

sgtsniff said:


> *Primo Day 14*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Look good, what is your chest session like?

How long you been on the gear?

What's your weight?


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Ryker said:


> Look good, what is your chest session like?
> 
> How long you been on the gear?
> 
> What's your weight?


Primo 21 days but have been cycling for 8 weeks now.

I'm not sure I haven't weighed myself bud.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

*Primo Day 25*

I had a nightmare this morn...pulled to hard on the plunger, pulling the end out and spilling the oil all over the floor....

No mid week pin for me this week.

Here's a shot after work last night, I had a bit of a crazy weekend with the missus being away in Dubai...Destroyed by calories on both Saturday and Sunday..and probably yesterday too :whistling:

Last night..


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

*Primo Day 30*

Apologies to those reading this. I've finally finished my MSc :thumb: as of about 30 minutes ago and haven't had much time to update this.

Things are going well. I went over on my calories at the weekend so reduced my calorie intake over the past 2 days to 1800 to make up for it. I'm surprisingly not that hungry..

My calories / macros the weekend were:

Saturday

Calories 3270 (About 500 over maintenance)

Carbs 235g 34%

Dat 105g 34%

Protein 218g 32%

Sunday

Calories 3239

Carbs 312g 41%

Fat 139g 41%

Protein 141g 18%

I'm due another pin tonight, I'm sticking with the original dose of 400mg primo per week and 125mg test every 10 days. I'm looking pretty solid and lean particularly on a Monday night after my re-feed. Will hopefully get some gym shots on soon.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Taken cold, straight outa bed at 6:30 this morning.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

sgtsniff said:


> Taken cold, straight outa bed at 6:30 this morning.
> 
> View attachment 172186


Looking great mate, sort of physique I am aiming for really, what weight are you?


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Looking great mate, sort of physique I am aiming for really, what weight are you?


Thanks man.

I'm not sure to be honest mate, I haven't weighed myself for weeks. I'm 5 11 and probably just above 13 stone.


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

What gear you running at the moment, it keeps changing lol, looking impressive though mate, massive dofference to a pic you put up a month ago


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

ollie321 said:


> What gear you running at the moment, it keeps changing lol, looking impressive though mate, massive dofference to a pic you put up a month ago


Still taking Primo, picture from Friday.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

My goal physique. No ****


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

*Primo Day 54*

Hi all,

I haven't updated for a while because I've lost interest to be honest. Since getting my life back, after finishing my studies, I'm spending my free time doing other things.

I'm still training 5 times per week but only probably at 50% effort, my holiday is a week away so I'm giving it one last push so I look my best. My diet has been good and I'm still dropping a little body fat each week, I'm not sure what bf% I am but I have ever so slighty grainy glutes and vascular abs and pecs so I'm pretty low perhaps 6-8%ish.

I started hitting the sunbed this week and I'm aiming to put on some decent progress shots of the weekend, I'll stop my diet on Monday and just eat normally until I go away on Thursday.

My strength is pretty poor with being on a deficit for so long, I don't get much strength increase from primo anyway, maybe a slightly extended rep range but that's all. I've changed my training from pyramid sets (which takes over an hour and is exhausting) to 6 exercises with no more than 4 sets on each trying to give it my best effort which is easier to motivate myself for.

Other than that no sides at all to report, nuts have remained full size through stringent HCG use, there's a first!

I have my last pin tomorrow and will start PCT 10 days later. I've only been running 125mg test every 14 days and have been feeling fine on that.

Anyway will post some pics this weekend.

Cheers all.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Taken fresh outa bed this morning. Sorry about the ball stranglers.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

sgtsniff said:


> Taken fresh outa bed this morning. Sorry about the ball stranglers.


Are you going to do a final finish of the log mate? Be great if you would... Ie: what compounds you liked etc... I know you used both para and primo didn't you?

ps - your looking mint :thumb:


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Are you going to do a final finish of the log mate? Be great if you would... Ie: what compounds you liked etc... I know you used both para and primo didn't you?
> 
> ps - your looking mint :thumb:


Yeah will do mate, I had my last pin on Monday so will write it all up when I get back from Ibiza next week.

Ps. cheers mate I do try.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Well I'm finally back from Ibiza...

Here is how I looked (cold) after my cycle a day before leaving...



I'll write up the rest of the cycle stuff tomorrow. I'm still sweating out alcohol and suffering from sleep depravation....

Cheers!

Ps. My last pin was Monday 15th. I'll be starting PCT this weekend. Not fussed about how much size I lose but I'm determined to not get fat...so much so that i'll be eating only Vegan food for the next 6 weeks. (not kidding)


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

sgtsniff said:


> Well I'm finally back from Ibiza...
> 
> Here is how I looked (cold) after my cycle a day before leaving...
> 
> ...


Looking great mate as always!

hope ibiza was sick!

what brand of primo did you currently just finish and what dosaage?


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> Looking great mate as always!
> 
> hope ibiza was sick!
> 
> what brand of primo did you currently just finish and what dosaage?


Ibiza was fantastic mate.

Alpha Pharma 400mg per week.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

sgtsniff said:


> View attachment 172186


great physique mate pretty much what my goal is...hats off to you :thumbup1:


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

p.cullen said:


> great physique mate pretty much what my goal is...hats off to you :thumbup1:


Thanks mate.

Appreciated.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

*Cycle Reviews Part 1*

*I started, with 500mg Neuro Pharma test and 40mg Wildcat Anavar*. I started getting gyno within 3 days of my first pin coupled with some delightful acne across my back and shoulders. I continued with the test for 3 weeks or so whilst controlling the estrogen sides with adex which meant that my hormone levels were all over the place and my sex drive was non existent. Wildcat Anavar is fantastic stuff, I've used it a number of times now and it never lets me down, it gives great pumps, some nice solid lean tissue and zero sides, I can't recommend that stuff. I didn't stick with it long enough for the greatest of effects but I have done in the past, for pictures of me after the navar (I was still fairly high bodyfat at this time) flick back to the first couple of pages of the blog.

*I lowered my test dose to 125mg pw and moved onto 150mg Baltic Tren pw*.

Parabolan Review (Tren Hex)

The packaging was classy and the vials snapped really easily, no worries about sucking shards of glass into the barrel before pinning thank god. The oil was easy to draw and pin and i can't remember getting any post injection pain at all, maybe a slight ache once the next morning but really minimal.

The first two weeks the results were really quick, I was throwing weights around and had quite a dry and very vascular look while training. I was quite low body fat anyway, probably sub 10% so through my delts and forearms ,particularly, I was looking freakish. Unfortunately I'm not the type to start taking pictures of myself in the gym, I know I should...to document all this so will start doing. Notice i am using the past tense here because since stopping the para and moving onto primo the vascularity faded dramatically ....which for those of you who have read my other blogs you'll know I despise. I was pinning the para once per week and by the 5th day the pumps had virtually gone, maybe if I increased my test dosage it would have been less noticeable as I was / am only running 125mg Test E per week. It (Parabolan) really does need to be pinned twice per week IMO. In summary it helped me lean up, put on some size , gave great pumps and vascularity in as little as three weeks.

Into the third week I noticed a few negatives sides. My sleep was kinda fcked, I would wake up multiple times during the night, often sweating pretty bad to the point where I had to put a towel down (VILE). Something else of concern was it appeared to start making my hair curly... I'm not even sh1tting you, I started to get partings in random places on my bonce where the new hair coming through (which was growing at a ridiculous rate) was wavy and would only sit one way no matter how much I wet it, put product on it etc..it had a mind of it's own. I didn't really notice any shedding as such though but have noticed that, particularly around my hair line, the hairs appear thinner and a bit whispey. I think if this was ran for extended periods it would SPANK your hair, so If you are concerned about your hair I wouldn't bother with Tren AT ALL . Also my moods would fluctuate randomly, I started getting some bouts of random anxiety which is completely alien to me. I'd be sat watching TV then just get the butterflies for no reason at all, very odd...and it's stopped since I quit the tren so I can only assume that it was partly to blame. (Throughout taking the trend I was running Caber at 0.5mg twice per week)

I think Tren is a drug which should be used by people who compete, if you want to look like a bodybuilder then fine, take tit. For the rest of us, the vanity crew, i'd stay away. I won't run it again. I was impressed with the quality of the gear though so have moved over from taking Neuro Pharma Test E (which was giving me some jip with injection pain) to baltic test E which was equally pippy!

*Alpha Primo Review*

This stuff takes a while to get going but it really is good stuff. It's really well made and vials snap nicely and the packaging is spot on.

I'm not sure if I'll run it again because of the cost of it, but if you want nice lean gains with no sides and without the crazy vascularity you get with Anavar...this is the one. There are no sides to report, other than having the pain the a55 of having to pin so much oil. The strength gains for me are minimal but it gives a great aesthetic smooth look which is really what you're after if you're goin on holiday.

I think next cycle i'll be sticking with anavar and a low dose of test, I just can't justify the cost of the primo. So next time it will be 125mg testpw with 100mg Anavar pd.

*Yesterdays Vegan(ish) Diet*

Peanut butter bagel with banana (realized later that bagels are made with egg's...nevermind)

2 apples

4 bananas

1 cup of mango

3 packets of skinny popcorn

Vegetable sushi

Monster serving of Moroccan couscous

Bean, Cashew and quinoa salad

Sweet chili noodle salad (realized that, again, noodles contain eggs)

Total Cals 2700, Protein - Not much.

I'll be sticking with this all through my pct so it will be interesting to see how my body changes.


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

sgtsniff said:


> *Cycle Reviews Part 1*
> 
> *I started, with 500mg Neuro Pharma test and 40mg Wildcat Anavar*. I started getting gyno within 3 days of my first pin coupled with some delightful acne across my back and shoulders. I continued with the test for 3 weeks or so whilst controlling the estrogen sides with adex which meant that my hormone levels were all over the place and my sex drive was non existent. Wildcat Anavar is fantastic stuff, I've used it a number of times now and it never lets me down, it gives great pumps, some nice solid lean tissue and zero sides, I can't recommend that stuff. I didn't stick with it long enough for the greatest of effects but I have done in the past, for pictures of me after the navar (I was still fairly high bodyfat at this time) flick back to the first couple of pages of the blog.
> 
> ...


Great review mate.

How are your joints off the wildcat anavar?

been using neuro pharm anavar and joints are ****ed


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> Great review mate.
> 
> How are your joints off the wildcat anavar?
> 
> been using neuro pharm anavar and joints are ****ed


Fine mate. It's probably not the Anavar, it's probably because your estrogen has driven down so low? Perhaps someone with more knowledge than me could chip in here?

Are you taking test with it? I get sore joints if I don't take test with anavar.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

@lukeyybrown1 could it not be thats its winny.... Although the NP Var is meant to be great :thumb: I am on the stanavar now and getting more vascular day by day!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> Great review mate.
> 
> How are your joints off the wildcat anavar?
> 
> been using neuro pharm anavar and joints are ****ed





A1243R said:


> @lukeyybrown1 could it not be thats its winny.... Although the NP Var is meant to be great :thumb: I am on the stanavar now and getting more vascular day by day!


Iv run NP var before and never noticed any dry joints? Good strength increase and nice pumps, I did prefer their oxys though!


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Still on my Vegan diet. It's vegetarian really, I've had eggs and yogurt in the last week. No idea what my macros are, I cant be getting more than 50 - 80g of protein a day.

Last pin was 14 days ago, just started PCT.

Look like this..



I hit the gym Wednesday (Back) and Saturday (Chest). I'll hit legs for the first time since before my holiday tonight, actually looking forward to it.


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

sgtsniff said:


> Still on my Vegan diet. It's vegetarian really, I've had eggs and yogurt in the last week. No idea what my macros are, I cant be getting more than 50 - 80g of protein a day.
> 
> Last pin was 14 days ago, just started PCT.
> 
> ...


What's the idea behind the vegan diet mate? A kind of detox?


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

BigKid said:


> What's the idea behind the vegan diet mate? A kind of detox?


Just giving it a try mate. I've eaten over a KG of meat every day for the last 5 years or so. I thought it was time to have a bit of a break, plus I thought it would be interesting to see how it affects my body. I typically gain a fair amount of body fat during PCT and after I cycle generally, I'm hoping this will help keep that at bay. I'm not bothered about losing size.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

*PCT Day 2*

Taking 50mg Clomid and 25mg proviron for the frist two weeks, then i'll drop the proviron and add in tamoxifen. I used HCG throughout my cycle.

I hit legs last night, it was my first real workout since the 17th June (pre holiday), I have been a couple of times since I got back but was training pretty lightly. I really enjoyed it, strength was the same as during my cycle but it's early day yet.

I'm still on a vegetarian diet (definitely can't call it vegan any more), I'm not missing meat at all. I'm trying to not eat as much dairy or eggs so tho odd day I don't eat any at all. I've had to increase my calories slightly because I'm trying to maintain my weight, currently eating about 2800 a day. I have no desire to lose any more body fat and it probably wouldn't be a wise move considering I'm off cycle.

No gym tonight, Back and Bi's on Wednesday.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

*Pct day 3*

Hit shoulders. Good session, great pump. Still veggie. Still on 60g protein maybe less. Look like this[IMG alt="post-65861-143615150124_thumb.jpg" data-fileid="112298"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_07_2015/post-65861-143615150124_thumb.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

*PCT Day 10*

I'm still feeling great, I was in the gym hitting shoulders last night. My strength is still what it was whilst on cycle (might have lost a rep or two) but the pumps aren't as savage as they were before, nothing like in fact.

My libido is surprisingly decent to the point where it feels like I still have exogenous test in my system. My last pin of 125mg test E was on the 15th June so surely that's VERY unlikely. Anyway no complaints here, all is well.

Im still following my low dairy vegetarian diet, still only getting around 60g of protein per day if I'm lucky. I don't miss meat at all, the only thing that is a pain is having to check the menu in advance if you're planning to eat out to make sure there is a decent veggie selection.

I bought the soya protein from mp.com (suitable for vegans). I'm pretty impressed with it, it's much thicker than whey protein and the strawberry and cream flavour tastes pretty good. I'm working away so only have it a)if I'm at home and b ) if I remember. It's so thick that it's like a meal, a pretty good hunger cure.

I've increased my calories a bit, I'm now eating approx 2500-2600 a day. I'm just trying to maintain my body fat levels, no idea what they are right now but I look kinda like this... (Will put photo up when I'm at a computer) I still look the same..


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

*PCT day 12, 3 weeks in on low protein Vegtarian Diet*

Hit legs last night, still looking very dry and lean in the gym, certainly have lost a bit of size, particularly cold. The pumps aren't what they were, strength hasn't changed. Libido is still decent despite dropping the proviron and last pin of test was nearly 4 weeks ago. I'm waking up with morning wood every day.

I'll post a picture after chest tonight.

I'm still sticking to my diet, finding it much easier to maintain my weight, it even allowed me to have 4 pints of Dynamite on Thursday night.

Cheers.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

*PCT Day 16, Vegetarian low protein diet*

I'm still feeling and looking good despite being in the deep end of PCT. My libido is still decent, no change there. I'm still taking my PCT meds and the only notable changes are a couple of spots on my face and back and a definite slight loss of size / hardness although my missus thinks it's in my head (last pin was 4.5 weeks ago - 200mg Primo, 125mg Test E)

Here's a couple fo progress shots, a back one taken cold (it says Saturday on the file but it was Sunday morning)

*
View attachment 11 July 2015 (3).PNG
*

*..and from the front with a slight pump after hitting chest.*

View attachment 11 July 2015.PNG


I'm pretty happy with where I'm at right now. I'd be delighted if I stayed like this for my holiday in 3 weeks time but we shall see. I'm still following a vegetarian diet (no supplements whatsoever other than PCT meds) and lucky if I get 50-70g of protein a day.

Cheers all.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

@sgtsniff what's the reasoning behind the vegan diet mate?

I'd be getting upset at losing my hard earned gains lol


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Dan TT said:


> @sgtsniff what's the reasoning behind the vegan diet mate?
> 
> I'd be getting upset at losing my hard earned gains lol


To see if the amount of protein you consume directly affects the amount of muscle you maintain. Personally I think it matters little, I look as good or better now than I usually do at this point during pct.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

*PCT Day 18, Vegetarian low protein diet*

I trained shoulders last night and my rep range is well down. My first set is fine (I work to failure every set) but second and third (and sometimes fourth if I do a fourth) is a right struggle. I loaded the plates up on the bar for some 70kg over head press, first set 12 reps, second set 5 reps and third...3. Perhaps I'll have to increase my recovery time between sets. I'm back down to a natural pump which sucks....other than that though I feel fine.

My libido has dropped a tad, I get morning wood but it isn't as savage as it was last week. Erections aren't quite as strong.

I've plenty of energy and in a good generally. I've increased my protein intake slightly over the past 2 days,maybe it's in my head but I feel a bit firmer but that could be because I'm dieting in the week still and increasing my calories on the weekend so by Thursday Friday I'm looking leaner again. I'm usually bloated after eating and drinking filth on the weekend during the early part of the week.

I'm currently eating around 2400 calories Mon-Fri and 3000-3500 Saturday and Sunday. I had only been getting around 50-70g of protein per day but I've incorporated more Greek yogurt, beans and soy protein (meat substitute) into my diet. When you're on a vegan / vegetarian diet 2400 calories is quite a lot of food so I rarely feel hungry.

I'm not sure if I'll train chest or legs tonight. I have long journey home from the southwest back up to Manchester.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

*Pct Day 29*

Sorry in advance for the depressing content below...

i haven't updated for a little while because I broke my fcking ankle. I slipped walking for train, double fracture and dislocation so I'm due to have surgery tomorrow ( plates and pins both sides) and will be in a cast for 6 weeks. My surgeon said it will be up to a year before it will be good enough to be able to play sports etc. people who have read my blogs before will know that I've suffered with bad joints all my adult life. I had knee surgery last year so couldn't train legs for about 9 months and suffered pretty savage muscular atrophy to the effected leg, my quad had almost caught up too which is a bummer but the knee was never right.

To make matters worse I get married 2 weeks Friday....this sh1t only happens to me. I won't be able to fly so the double honeymoon to Santorini and Ibiza has been cancelled. Anyway not to worry it could have been my head so I'm lucky really and the honeymoon can always be rescheduled.

On the positive side things are going great at work. I've been offered a promotion for a job in Portland USA for 9-12 months. I travel as soon as my cast comes off. Something to look forward eh! I'm working from home which keeps my mind off dwelling too much on the negatives, it's difficult to self motivate sometimes but since I can't get about to search for distractions it's much easier.

PCT has been going ok. I'm pretty much vegan at the minute so not getting that much protein 100g a day or slightly less. Erections are back to normal but I couldn't comment on strength because I can't get the to gym for obvious reasons.

I'm still shredded but I've lost a fair bit of size, especially to my back, chest, traps and quads. I still look good though and I'm regulating my calories to 2500 a day mostly from carbs so I don't get fat whilst I'm living on the sofa.

I'll put some pictures and elaborate on the broken ankle story. It's a pretty funny tale but will save that for tomorrow.

Cheers all. Happy lifting.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Get better soon mate...


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

*PCT Day 33*

I'm feeling good, other than my ankle but there is nowt I can do about that. As promised here is a shot of my ankle immediately after I broke it.

I'm getting about on my crutches alright so I got onto the gym to see if I am allowed to train with my cast on, albeit limited to the rest of my body. My mood has really improved after feeling pretty low about things and my sex drive is back in full swing. I'm still in reasonable shape but I have put on a bit of fat around my core despite really watching my calories, I'm only eating about 2200 a day but I'm pretty much confined to the sofa.

IF I do get out to the gym will bang a picture on, I'm still lean. I'm probably about 10% bf.

Have a good weekend all.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Them shoes are cool as fuuk!


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Them shoes are cool as fuuk!


Brothel creepers!


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

I had my big Cheshire wedding on Friday. It was the best day of my life even though I was hobbling about on crutches.

I tried to get back in the gym but nearly fainted because of the blood thinners. I'll have to sit a further three weeks out. My cast comes off on 1st September...it can't come soon enough!

I'm bored out of my mind at home. My friends and family were commented on how much weight I've lost. My suit was two sizes too big and had to be tailored last minute. I'm not sure how much of that is down to being off gear and how much is down to the vegetarian diet. Not training for 4 weeks doesn't help either. Anyway I'm working from home and itching to get back to normality. The wife and I move to USA in 4 weeks so it's exciting times really.

laters


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Congrats mate... Enjoy new life


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sgtsniff said:


> I had my big Cheshire wedding on Friday. It was the best day of my life even though I was hobbling about on crutches.
> 
> View attachment 113639
> View attachment 113640
> ...


congratulations mate. Weddings are fvcking expensive and very stressful but the day comes and it all becomes worth it.

You moving to America for good? Big exciting move if you are


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Congrats mate, look like you had a great time!

Where was the wedding at bud? Looks familiar but cant pinpoint it!


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> congratulations mate. Weddings are fvcking expensive and very stressful but the day comes and it all becomes worth it.
> 
> You moving to America for good? Big exciting move if you are


It was amazin mate, very stressful particularly on the money side because we went a little crazy. Worth every penny though. Initially for about 12 months then potentially for a further 2 years depending on what happens with work. Very exciting mate can't wait, missus is bricking it though haha


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sgtsniff said:


> It was amazin mate, very stressful particularly on the money side because we went a little crazy. Worth every penny though. Initially for about 12 months then potentially for a further 2 years depending on what happens with work. Very exciting mate can't wait, missus is bricking it though haha


she'll either live and won't wanna come back or she'll get home sick and you'll be back early. Good luck though mate and congrats on the marriage again ;-)


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

First time back in the gym after 10 weeks out...it doesn't seem that long when I type it but it seems like an eternity having trained 5 times a week for 4.5 years with only 1 week off previously.

i joined www.boomfitnesspdx.com which is a pretty decent gym and set me back $15 per month which is fck all. I trained back on Monday and chest yesterday. The doms were slight yesterday, but today my lats are killing me, I abused myself to failure on every set, probably not wise for the first time back after such a long lay off.

I look like sht right now, I've been eating chips and donuts and drinking a lot over the past couple months. My goal is to get in half decent shape before I return to the UK for Christmas. I've been off gear since 18 June, no plans on cycling again until next summer so, sorry to be boring but I'm doing this with ball test only.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Change of plan, I'm going to Vegas in 5 weeks time.

5 week vegetarian cut coming up. I'll put my starting pictures on tomorrow. Please go easy on me..


----------

